# Worship's Top 10



## BJClark (Jan 23, 2009)

What do you think of this gentleman's Top Ten for Worship

Worship's Top 10 | ColoradoBaptists.org


----------



## raekwon (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks good to me.

-----Added 1/24/2009 at 05:42:13 EST-----

Thinking back, these "commandments" are almost identical to the "theses" in a _Christianity Today_ article from 2005 entitled 9.5 Theses on Worship.

It'd be a shame if Dr. Shaddix plagiarized these. :\


----------



## Tim (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## jfschultz (Jan 26, 2009)

I liked


> *Thou shalt use technology with theological and pastoral sensitivity.*
> Shaddix noted that the Bible speaks of worship including clashing cymbals and loud music. But "hearing others sing encourages worship," he added. "If amplification is so much that you can only hear the sound on stage rather than the people singing beside you, that isn't good.



Recently one of my neighbors at church said that I should be in the choir. My response was that the choir should infiltrate the congregation to better encourage their singing praises to God.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 26, 2009)

raekwon;



> Thinking back, these "commandments" are almost identical to the "theses" in a _Christianity Today_ article from 2005 entitled 9.5 Theses on Worship.
> 
> It'd be a shame if Dr. Shaddix plagiarized these. :\



I don't recall reading that article, but your right it would be a shame


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 26, 2009)




----------

